# A few questions about my goldfish tank



## CountryGirlRina (Dec 27, 2011)

So I have 3 small common goldfish in a 3 gallon tank. The water looks cloudy but when I make a water change the water looks clear. Is something wrong with my tank, like maybe the plastic is discolored? I'm not sure but it's been like this since I set it up but cleared a little bit after the first week and now it's just been dingy looking since then. Any ideas? Because I haven't been able to figure it out yet.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, the problem is you have three common goldfish in a three gallon tank. These fish are really messy fish and deteriorate water quality VERY quickly! You realize that these fish will grow incredibly large, and will need a very large tank, right? As soon as possible, I would upgrade the poor goldies to a larger aquarium!


----------



## CountryGirlRina (Dec 27, 2011)

We are working on setting up a 5 gallon this week for them. We have a 20 gallon but still trying to figure out where it's leaking from so it will be a while before we can move them into that one. Will they be ok for a few months in the 5? Because I'm not sure how soon we can get the other tank fixed...


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm not sure how big they already are or how fast they will grow, but you will want them in as big a space as possible as soon as possible. The 5 is for sure better than the 3, but still very small for these extremely messy fish. If anything, I would suggest getting those large 10 gallon sterilite tubs! Gives you more time and they are cheap!


----------



## CountryGirlRina (Dec 27, 2011)

We've had them for 4 weeks now so they are still fairly small.
With the tubs and it being winter, where would be a good place to house the tubs since we don't have room for them in the house? We have a basement but it's not heated so I would guess that that would be too cold.


----------



## Fishguy2727 (Dec 22, 2011)

Common goldfish will need at least a 125 gallon tank or a pond. If you keep them in anything smaller they will likely end up being severely stunted, suffering through low water quality, etc.


----------



## albinooscar (Dec 29, 2011)

I just joined this site like 2 minutes ago bu wanted to get right in on the action  i agree with what hey have been saying so far. also if i were yu i would get a razor to strip the silicone out of the 20 gal tank, wipe it down with alcohol around the seams on the inside, rinse it ou verrrryyy well, then buy 100% pure water proof silicone and seal it again. let it dry for 3 days just to be safe so those goldfish have a bigger tank to stay in for the time being. just a thought


----------



## CountryGirlRina (Dec 27, 2011)

I've got silicone but unfortunately I have to wait on someone else to reseal the tank because I have been at college for the past few months. I'm currently on vacation so I might be able to do it this upcoming week. We're looking at landscaping over the summer and adding a pond to our yard. Will the goldfish be ok until then in the 20g?


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Sounds like your goldfish will do fine in the 5 gallon until you set up your pond. They'll do great in the pond. I stocked my Southern Ohio pond with feeder goldfish and in two years they went from about an inch long and skinny to 6 inches long and fat. In the interim, don't over feed them and make weekly 10%-20% water changes to keep the ammonia level down. Good luck !


----------



## Fishguy2727 (Dec 22, 2011)

No, they will need at least the 20 until spring.


----------



## albinooscar (Dec 29, 2011)

i agree..


----------



## CountryGirlRina (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok, They should be in the 20 by the time I go back to school. Thanks guys


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

The 20 gallon would be best, without a doubt. Three small goldfish in a reasonably maintained 5 gallon would stay healthy until the switch to a pond. Naturally, you need to keep an eye on water quality. Ammonia can build up quickly in a goldfish tank. Feed carefully and do your water changes. Goldfish will get red veins in their fins when ammonia levels are dangerous. 

If you wanted to permanently house your goldfish in an aquarium, the bigger, the better. Be observant, do some research and you will gain an intuitive sense as to what you need to do. The main thing is to enjoy your hobby with mutual consideration for yourself and your dependent creatures.


----------



## albinooscar (Dec 29, 2011)

i agree..


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

fish monger said:


> ... Three small goldfish in a reasonably maintained 5 gallon would stay healthy until the switch to a pond. ...


I actually have to disagree on this. Simply because of size. Building a pond takes a while and is usually done in warmer weather. Goldfish grow fast, and in a month or two they will outgrow the room in a 5 gal. With sufficient water changes the water could be kept clean enough, but due to the growth rate, they will soon simply get too large to be comfortable housed in such a small area for that time. 

Getting the goldfish to the 20 gal as soon as possible is their best chance. However, if you can find a huge plastic tub that is larger, that would be the best solution.


----------

